# Cavs bench celebrations



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering what the Cavs guys were doing when Boobie Gibson hit the 3 in the 4th quarter of yesterdays game. He made the shape of a circle and the other guys put their hand underneath and acted like they blew something up. I just can't figure out what they're trying to do. Would any of you guys happen to know? Thanks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm guessing it was 'starting the fire' or wateva.

And I'm just gona say something here cause I don't want to take it elsewhere but its been on my mind - I don't like the Cavs' celebrations lately. I don't particularly care, I don't hate it, but it just seems really, lame. Like they've made it "their thing" and so do it every now and then and get all excited about it and stuff. I don't know I realise this is a pointless rant but I just get annoyed now, at first I thought it was aight but now they have like 3 or 4 or 5 different ones and just keep doing them and maybe its the fact that Lebron and Delonte and these guys always smile and think its tops or the fact that I hate Varejao but yea, I just find it really lame now. Like ok you've shown your thing, its not that funny anymore.

But I don't really care, so I'm just gona go now, sorry.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I like LeBron, but man... I hope we beat the Hawks for one reason. It would be great for us to beat the Cavs in the first game and have a post game picture. I can just Chris Quinn taking the Delonte West positions with Magloire holding him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm guessing it was 'starting the fire' or wateva.
> 
> And I'm just gona say something here cause I don't want to take it elsewhere but its been on my mind - I don't like the Cavs' celebrations lately. I don't particularly care, I don't hate it, but it just seems really, lame. Like they've made it "their thing" and so do it every now and then and get all excited about it and stuff. I don't know I realise this is a pointless rant but I just get annoyed now, at first I thought it was aight but now they have like 3 or 4 or 5 different ones and just keep doing them and maybe its the fact that Lebron and Delonte and these guys always smile and think its tops or the fact that I hate Varejao but yea, I just find it really lame now. Like ok you've shown your thing, its not that funny anymore.
> 
> But I don't really care, so I'm just gona go now, sorry.


The celebrations lately? LeBron's been animated since he came into the league. It's just his dance partners are better this time around. A few years ago, he did it with Damon Jones, another guy with a funny and laid back personality. So when people say "Cleveland's celebrations as of late," really it's just the same stuff but more added to it. So it sounds like a Johnny-come-lately comment because this is just Cleveland culture ever since LeBron arrived. 

If you aren't having fun, you shouldn't be on the court. If you don't love your job, dont' work there because it's not worth it. That's LeBron's take on the matter and I agree.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

remy23 said:


> The celebrations lately? LeBron's been animated since he came into the league. It's just his dance partners are better this time around. A few years ago, he did it with Damon Jones, another guy with a funny and laid back personality. So when people say "Cleveland's celebrations as of late," really it's just the same stuff but more added to it. So it sounds like a Johnny-come-lately comment because this is just Cleveland culture ever since LeBron arrived.
> 
> If you aren't having fun, you shouldn't be on the court. If you don't love your job, dont' work there because it's not worth it. That's LeBron's take on the matter and I agree.


To re-phrase, _"I don't like the Cavs' celebrations, lately"_, or _"Lately, I don't like the Cav's celebrations"_.

Like I said at first I've thought it was alright, now it just seems reallly lame to me. Maybe cause its getting more media attention, like being discussed on TNT and PTI, etc, and sometimes referred to as "funny" and "creative" while I just find it a bit gimmicky like they're just making up goofy 'routines' now to perform.. Thats my opinion, like I said i dont particularly care anyway, just thought I'd rant here as I didn't want to elsewhere.

And that last line really doesn't mean anything - the other 29 teams don't sport as many meaningless bench and pre-game mime routines but they are probably enjoying themselves and definately deserve to be there equally. I'm not making anyone stop, I just don't find it "funny" or "creative" as perhaps others.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I love the celebrations, it reminds me of something I would do with my friends. What's not to like about guys having fun playing basketball?


----------

